# Digestrin



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

Has anyone tried this product for their IBS and has it worked for them? Reading on their website it makes some very interesting claims, but it would be nice to hear it from some one from this site if it has aided them.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm also curious to hear about what people say this product does? Anyone have any feedback on if it works?


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi - I tried Digestrin last summer out of desperation following gall bladder surgery / diagnosis of IBS . I didn't get relief from Digestrin but got heartburn from the peppermint in it. I do believe however that my post surgery period included a lot of complications that my doctor dismissed. The GI specialist I finally saw said that I probably had been in dire need of steroids and antibiotics and probably had IBD at the time which left me with IBS and that if I had seen him months earlier he could have helped prevent the misery I now live with. That said, it seems that Digestrin would work for someone who's body is not digesting food well as it is basically enzymes and herbs - just be careful of the heartburn - I'd never had it in my life prior to Digestrin and I don't want it again!!!


----------



## GenieG (Sep 21, 2005)

As I'm a new member, I have been reading back over the posts, so much to take in but so informative. I too am curious to know if "DIGESTRIN" has been sucessful for treating IBS-D. I avoid putting prescribed drugs into my body, try to stay with Natural remedies.


----------



## 22698 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd be careful of Digestrin. The company that is selling it doesn't seem to have a good reputation. Please see the following links:http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff137787.htmhttp://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Selmedica...eb-t&fl=0&x=wrt


----------

